# Online map of rig locations



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I was hoping to see where we were fishing last weekend, does anybody know of a map that shows locations?

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hot Reels (11/22/2007)*I was hoping to see where we were fishing last weekend, does anybody know of a map that shows locations?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sky


http://mapserver.maptech.com/API/ChartDownload/index.cfm?lat=30.1712694805&lon=-87.1375183258&scale=456394&zoom=50&type=0&height=498&width=498&icon=0&showList=intersect&CFID=3846249&CFTOKEN=15844772&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/API/ChartDownload/index.cfm&bpid=MAP0149016077%2C1%2C1%2C0&latlontype=DMS



Here is Petronius.... 29.13.740 87.46.858

http://mapserver.maptech.com/API/ChartDownload/index.cfm?lat=29.228884&lon=-87.7783&scale=456394&zoom=100&type=0&icon=0&showList=intersect&CFID=3846249&CFTOKEN=15844772&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/API/ChartDownload/index.cfm&latlontype=DM.MM


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know the coordinates but the rig name.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Whats the rig name?


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Try this site:

http://www.rigzone.com/


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Nemed the Ocean Confidance, it was a drilling rig. I have found where it was several years ago, but I am pretty sure we went to the east.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

28° 16.45´N

88° 50.94´W


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Wade

SKy


----------

